# vw quantum camshaft



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw someone selling a camshaft for a vw quantum, or maybe the audi 5cyl a while back. Im trying to locate whoever it was and see if they still had it or ask where they got it. Im gonna search around more on here and online


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

hieber265 said:


> I saw someone selling a camshaft for a vw quantum, or maybe the audi 5cyl a while back. Im trying to locate whoever it was and see if they still had it or ask where they got it. Im gonna search around more on here and online


Why? Is your bad or want an upgrade. Should be able to grab just about any camshaft from a 1.8 and be good. VW pretty much used the same head on several model yrs and cars.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

are you looking for a stock one or an upgraded cam? For the Quantum/Audi 5cyl, 034motorsport.com has their upgraded NG cam for a pretty reasonable price.. I have one on one of my Q's and it does make a noticeable difference at higher rpms..

I may be will to part with one of my stock ones if you need it (5cly ones) pm if so.. If your talking the 4cly, i am of no help...

J


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes im lookong for an upgraded cam, 5cyl sorry forgot to mention that. Ill check out that site, thanks


----------



## channing033 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks youhttp://www.******************


----------

